# Military Clothing on BMOQ



## aeroeng (21 Jun 2010)

I am starting BMOQ at St. Jean on September 6, 2010...I am wondering if I need to bring all military clothing mentioned in "joining instructions"?


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (21 Jun 2010)

The short answer would be yes...

or...

Do you really want to explain to your instructor why you don't have all the equipment mentioned in the joining instructions?


----------



## armychick2009 (21 Jun 2010)

What do you mean by "military clothing"? Do you mean the items in _this _list???  

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#Ab3

Those are issued to you, you don't bring them.

But you need to bring these:
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#Ab1


Are there different list requirements for BMQ and BMOQ?


----------



## aeroeng (21 Jun 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "military clothing"? Do you mean the items in _this _list???
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#Ab3
> 
> ...


----------



## armyvern (21 Jun 2010)

aeroeng said:
			
		

> I am starting BMOQ at St. Jean on September 6, 2010...I am wondering if I need to bring all military clothing mentioned in "joining instructions"?



You're CTing and your profile shows you as currently being a Cpl - so that infers you have some TI ...

and you are *seriously* asking whether or not you have to take the kit on the kit list to course with you??

Of course you do. It's already on charge to your service number and clothing isn't going to issue you duplicates on your BMOQ just because you didn't bring it with you.


----------



## aeroeng (21 Jun 2010)

I was asking this, because I used to bring everything I was issued for my BMQ course, (when I was in reserves), and staff told me I should not have brought half of it.

But I guess, I ll take everything with me. 

I ll be Cpl until my transfer date

Thanks for advice


----------

